# What do you go on the ice with???



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Ok, Let's see the rig you take on the ice and how you have it set up.























chad1


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Chad:
What size holes do you have in the boat? Or do the props cut the ice, and if so, do you troll?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)




----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

This is the walleye slayer!! just purchasing the drop basket for the rear rack at Cabelas this comming weekend for it!


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Did you buy your auger mount or did you make it. And were did you buy it if you bought it?


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Made the extension, but the main holder is just the $19.99 gun holder that you can get a cabelas!! I have been using this for many years and never a problem!


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

I think I am going to make something like that. I also have the Hondas like yours 2 green 1 red awesome machines.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

when you buy the gun rack it comes with a U bolt and bracket to mount it to the front rack...you just need to come up with something to raise it a bit!...for the money you can't beat it! My buddy ran a machine shop for a while and made me the new bottom clamp and extension you see! it is made out of titanium with stainless steel bolts...no rust!


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Smart one in every crowd there dave  .
Nice rig there H-L
Now how about everyone else?

chad1


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i'm sure i got a pic of my own two feet somewhere here....

one of these years.....

steve


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Here's Mine with new mods on the way this year.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Isn't it amazing sportsman, how every year there is always some modification to make !! I am Changing this year to the rear drop basket and still trying to figure out some way to carry out my Coleman Lantern besides carring it out in my hand !! Every way I have tryed so far seems to break the mantles from the shaking and vibrations!!! Any thoughts would be welcome!!!!


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

What do you think I carry in that front cooler! Half is for minnow bucket and half is for my lantern.The half I use for the lantern I have a foam cradle. Homemade. That was my solution. Not the prettyest but works.

chad1


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

and here i thought it was for either tasty beverages, or all them fish he catches..... LOL

steve


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

LOL,


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

dang man, i can only wish abuot having a 4 wheeler to head out on the ice with. If things get settled maybe i'll be drivin around with one next year. Mental Note : 2 Coolers...

steve


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Hey Chad 1 is that a moto 4? If so what year?


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i use a 97 gmc yukon. plenty of storage space and comes with it's own heater and interior lights. only down side is you have to have a good 12" of ice before i can use it. 

no ice is safe ice!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Here's my rig for getting out on ice:

Big black Sorrels left right left right left right


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by twoteal _
> *Hey Chad 1 is that a moto 4? If so what year? *


 Yes Its a moto 4 and it is a 90 and has less then 200 miles on it.
My wifes grandma got it new and flipped it over within the first 100 miles and never rode it again.

chad1


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

I can't edit your post for ya, but check out the pics in Roger's gallery. yowsa, you take everything and the kitchen sink!

steve


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I can't seem to get my pictures to post .One of the many things I can't seem to be able to do today.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

I Hope thats the one you wanted! If not let me know.
Nice setup

chad1


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Good goly miss molly!! Now that is what you call a prepared fisherman! LOL ...Now I don't feel so bad about the amount of things I bring out there!!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

Chad 1 thanks it works for me . all racks and sleds are home made could not buy anything I wanted. also the sleds are light weight tube steel have to be tuff to use on lake Erie . with the new fish limits I probably won't fish it this year I guess it will be 3 EYES sounds like MICH might be worse


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

No prob roger, Only question I have is I see 2 hand augers and then 2 gas cans Is that refreshment in the cans???   just wondering,

chad1


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Thats a nice looking quad Chad. I recently bought a 90 honda trx300 2x4 I only wish it looked as clean.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

You guys with the quads are makin' me jealous....someday I'll have one of my own.

I don't have a pic of my setup, but picture some confused guy pullin' an orange sled overstuffed with gear. That's me.

However, I'm upgrading my gear hauler this year. I have a dogsled that my patrol built when I was in the Scouts up in the garage rafters. I plan to build something simillar to Riverboy's pop-up wind shelter on top of it.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

.. but it is always more than I plan.

I picked up a pop-up shanty last year and dragged it and all my junk on a plastic sled. That did not work so well.
I am considering picking up some used skis to attach to a platform that I can strap all my stuff to.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1wildchild _
> *Here's my rig for getting out on ice:
> 
> Big black Sorrels left right left right left right  *



Me too, I dont have quad and the thought if driving a Surburban on the ice just scares me. If that thing ever went threw the ice it would sink like a brick you know with all the water coming in threw all those rust hole's  I'll walk thank you.


----------



## Bolo (Jan 19, 2003)

This is our Ice fishing machine minus the tracks, I dont think we need them yet? Maybe we can put them on in a couple of weeks. There are some small lakes up here froze over already but unfortunatly not Hubbard. We need some cccold nights and some cool days, no more of this upper 30's and stuff.   East bay Ed told me everyone was showing off and I just put the top on the Argo today, I just couldn't resist showing it off too. Come on ice........were ready now. Bolo


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Very nice bolo, That is my dream machine!!!!

chad1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Holy moley Bolo!


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

I think it is a unanimous decision!! Bolo...we all want your ice ride!!! Very nice...it looks like the ultimate machine! how does it go through the deeper snow??


----------



## Bolo (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks guys, If you are up here for the Hubbard Lake outing we can go for a ride. It goes good in the deeper snow as long as you have the tracks on, I found that out last year. I had to do a lot of winching to get out of the deep drifts until Ice Digger (my Dad) bought the tracks for it. Its not real fast but it does a great job of getting us around on the ice.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'd love to check that thing out. If the ice breaks underneath it can it crawl out?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I think I have one that nobody said yet. 

I take my wife--in case I get cold.


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

Nice ride bolo. One year on saginaw bay we watched a couple of guy use air boat to get on the flows in the bay farther out.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Hey steve, My buddy in the u.p. has one that looks the same with tracks and you can put ice cleats on the tracks. When it breaks threw the ice all you have too do is lean forward and back the argo up and it crawls right back on the ice. I seen it done. works great. 
Only problem I have with it is he has $13000 stuck in his.  
my wife will never let me spend that for ice fishing 

chad1


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

steve,
last year out on saginaw bay bolo was driving it through the cracks in the ice. they tell you to back out of the water if you fall through, but if you have to winch your way out, the winch is on the front. makes no sense to me.
between bolo and ice digger i think they have around $9,000.00 into the rig.
beats swimming. plus it is the ultimate duck blind.


----------

